# Sticky  2017 Rideshare Spreadsheet



## Cb814

Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B224jUlZ7Rscc0lQY1F6c09Bazg


----------



## Buddywannaride

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.


Depreciation is spelled wrong


----------



## Cb814

Buddywannaride said:


> Depreciation is spelled wrong


Thanks, fixed on the copy going out


----------



## elelegido

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.


I have something similar. Because keying in trips into a spreadsheet is a ballache, I wrote some Excel VBA code which take each week's downloaded csv trip file from Uber's website, pulls out all each trip's data - date, time, fare, surge and toll, and then adds the trips to the spreadsheet.

No keying in and each update takes less than a minute. It's also good to have the trip time, which allows analysis of best times to drive.


----------



## Cb814

elelegido said:


> I have something similar. Because keying in trips into a spreadsheet is a ballache, I wrote some Excel VBA code which take each week's downloaded csv trip file from Uber's website, pulls out all each trip's data - date, time, fare, surge and toll, and then adds the trips to the spreadsheet.
> 
> No keying in and each update takes less than a minute. It's also good to have the trip time, which allows analysis of best times to drive.


Nice, I don't know coding so stick to what I know plus I like coming home at the end of the day/night, etc. and sitting down and putting in the numbers to see how I did for that shift.


----------



## Kemo1

You guys can always use app called that cost $2.99 monthly but send you weekly reports and it tracks your miles. It shows points where you have stopped more than 2 minutes and it used your phones GPS to track movements. You can take picture of fuel bills, car wash, food, insurance, car payment, etc and it puts them on the cloud.. when tax season comes you can do your taxes with all the deductions since the app those them and you just have to show your tax man.. if you get audited, they will send about 800 pages of reports to the IRS for you which will show them your info was accurante


----------



## SlimG

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.


Have you calculated miles to pick up passenger and why does that cost in fuel?


----------



## Cb814

Sorry, my market is college kids and I haven't driven or been on here in nearly two weeks since they left for winter break. Any questions with the download or app though feel free to ask, I'm back.


----------



## Cb814

LevittownPa said:


> Great job!!
> A suggestion, perhaps a way to log uber vs lyft to compare their numbers to ours instead of just totals


It's definitely possible and ultimately someone with more ability and time than me could even have an input screen where you just date, app, and the info and it moves it to the right rows for you and adds them up as well as separates but not something I have the time or capacity to explore right now. And then you have those that may do Juno, UberEats, or any other sorts of rideshare that they want to separate out. My main goal with this was to track the stuff shown on the front page and to see my hourly rate and weekly profits to see a paycheck of sorts.


----------



## Cb814

Fixed formulas that weren't adding the first two weeks to the monthly sheet as well was calculating pre tax hourly rate on it wrong. The link in the original post has the updated file.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.


This is really a stupid waste of time, if your market isn't paying $1.50/mile you are losing$! All the ugly truths are in my signature below!


----------



## Cb814

Can't see your signature but ok. i only drove part time and usually kept it to busy times and weekend nights but I made a profit well over minimum wage but I also don't know what other markets are like since mine is at $1.75 per mile. But I mean if they are losing money they would see that using the spreadsheet as well and would likely help them decide if it's worth it to keep doing it and to at least help come tax time as well. But to each their own.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Cb814 said:


> Can't see your signature but ok. i only drove part time and usually kept it to busy times and weekend nights but I made a profit well over minimum wage but I also don't know what other markets are like since mine is at $1.75 per mile. But I mean if they are losing money they would see that using the spreadsheet as well and would likely help them decide if it's worth it to keep doing it and to at least help come tax time as well. But to each their own.


No one's actually "making" any $, it's all just a "grand illusion". You are just selling a $20 chunk of your car for $10 each time you accept a ride! You are not making a "wage", you are just "eating" your car in little pieces. Its absolutely no different than selling all your furniture at the flea market!l


----------



## Cb814

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> No one's actually "making" any $, it's all just a "grand illusion". You are just selling a $20 chunk of your car for $10 each time you accept a ride! You are not making a "wage", you are just "eating" your car in little pieces. Its absolutely no different than selling all your furniture at the flea market!l


I account for depreciation. Id love to hear how you figure you sell a $20 chunk of your car for $10 each ride. My car cost 6k when I bought it 3 years ago. I've been driving now since August and have made more after gas and taxes and expenses than my car cost when I bought it so my car has already been paid for and is now making me money.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Cb814 said:


> I account for depreciation. Id love to hear how you figure you sell a $20 chunk of your car for $10 each ride. My car cost 6k when I bought it 3 years ago. I've been driving now since August and have made more after gas and taxes and expenses than my car cost when I bought it so my car has already been paid for and is now making me money.


Well, I guess I'm talking about a decent ($30k) car, not a $3k beater. Those should not be allowed. That is how far this service has fallen. Travis is now chasing the bus customer :-(


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Cb814 said:


> Can't see your signature but ok. i only drove part time and usually kept it to busy times and weekend nights but I made a profit well over minimum wage but I also don't know what other markets are like since mine is at $1.75 per mile. But I mean if they are losing money they would see that using the spreadsheet as well and would likely help them decide if it's worth it to keep doing it and to at least help come tax time as well. But to each their own.


Im pretty sure there are no $1.75/mile uberx markets left, are you on mars???


----------



## Cb814

State college, pa


----------



## Cb814

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Well, I guess I'm talking about a decent ($30k) car, not a $3k beater. Those should not be allowed. That is how far this service has fallen. Travis is now chasing the bus customer :-(


I keep my car clean and in good shape and regularly checked out. It's a 2007 so I will be upgrading though by the end of the year. Not for a 30k car to driver uber, that's just bad business.


----------



## naplestom75

Cb814 said:


> Created this for myself to track pretty much everything I could think of from gas, to depreciation, estimated taxes, my hourly rate before and after taxes, misc. expenses (mints, water, car maintenance, etc). I'm open to suggestion and improving this any way possible. I can't figure out a way to upload it other than the screenshots I have it. Can e-mail it though as a file if anyone is interested in it.


It's not rideshare


----------



## Mvemjsunp

This is amazing! Thanks for making this.


----------



## JPOD173

many thanks. Looks like a lot of work has gone into it.


----------



## tinaomies

If you are still sharing I'll take it! Thanks!

tinaomies at gmail



Ray Benton said:


> Would appreciate an opportunity to try them out: raybenton at mindspring


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B224jUlZ7Rscc0lQY1F6c09Bazg/view


----------



## Lee239

Cb814 said:


> I keep my car clean and in good shape and regularly checked out. It's a 2007 so I will be upgrading though by the end of the year. Not for a 30k car to driver uber, that's just bad business.


In most markets you can drive the car for 5 more years.

Is there a site you can upload your spreadsheet to so it can be downloaded?


----------



## UberGeo

Lee239 said:


> In most markets you can drive the car for 5 more years.
> 
> Is there a site you can upload your spreadsheet to so it can be downloaded?


I found the link a few pages back.


----------



## Lee239

UberGeo said:


> I found the link a few pages back.


Okay it's in post 60 wasn't sure if that was it when I saw the link the first time.


----------



## Dadwith2boys

Cb814 said:


> Fixed formulas that weren't adding the first two weeks to the monthly sheet as well was calculating pre tax hourly rate on it wrong. The link in the original post has the updated file.


This is great thank you. In Pay Statements on Uber.com, my weeks start on Monday. Is there any reason your sheet starts on Sunday for the weeks?

Thanks again!


----------



## benzdriver84

I paid $4,500 for my Benz 3 years ago (auction...it was worth $8K or so private). Put $3,000 into it over the course of about 80,000 miles. 40k of that rideshare and made way, way more than 4500.

Oh, I've also hit a deer twice on the way home from rides late at night and since my buddy owns a body shop, the $2500 I got from the insurance both times in the form of a check, fixed the car for 600 and profited ~$1700 or so. Not bad. That pretty much paid for the car itself.


----------



## autofill

elelegido said:


> I have something similar. Because keying in trips into a spreadsheet is a ballache, I wrote some Excel VBA code which take each week's downloaded csv trip file from Uber's website, pulls out all each trip's data - date, time, fare, surge and toll, and then adds the trips to the spreadsheet.
> 
> No keying in and each update takes less than a minute. It's also good to have the trip time, which allows analysis of best times to drive.


Is this something you would consider sharing? I can't imaging anyone would take the time to manually input trip data into the spreadsheet every day. That's so labor intensive.


----------



## george_lol

Kemo1 said:


> You guys can always use app called that cost $2.99 monthly but send you weekly reports and it tracks your miles. It shows points where you have stopped more than 2 minutes and it used your phones GPS to track movements. You can take picture of fuel bills, car wash, food, insurance, car payment, etc and it puts them on the cloud.. when tax season comes you can do your taxes with all the deductions since the app those them and you just have to show your tax man.. if you get audited, they will send about 800 pages of reports to the IRS for you which will show them your info was accurante


What's the app? I have started using TripLog2 which is free or $1.50/month.


----------



## UberBastid

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Well, I guess I'm talking about a decent ($30k) car, not a $3k beater. Those should not be allowed. That is how far this service has fallen. Travis is now chasing the bus customer :-(


Should not be allowed?
Really?
And YOU are the judge of what should not be allowed?

The BEST way to make money with Uber is to buy the cheapest beater they will allow you to own and drive the **** out of it. When the wheels fall off, buy used wheels and keep going.
Pax's get what they pay for.

I bought a 200k mile Prius. Faded paint, worn seats, thread bare carpets. 
It is safe, and clean.
And, it makes me money.
And, when it wears out (if it ever does) I will spend another $3k and buy another one.
And, when Uber requires me to buy a $30k or $20k car to make less than min wage - I will go to work for McDonalds. And you'll be the only one out there I guess.

They want a limo? CALL ONE.
They want a $3 ride to WalMart - call Uber.


----------

